# I didn't tell my psychologist everything!Please!Help!



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

I told her i don't like going out and that nothing makes me happy.She kept asking if i wanted to tell her anything else and i told her that whenever i go out i think everyone looks at me and talks about me negatively.She said it's something normal for teenage girls but i guess i didn't make her understand that sometimes i'm even "scared" to go to the supermarket all alone.
What do you think?I should tell her,right?But how?I mean it's our second appointment today.
Thanks and answer please!


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd say, just tell her that you think she's right, a certain degree of worrying about being in public is normal, but you think you have it much worse, that you have issues just being in public in general, and that it scares you to even go to the store. Just try and make her understand what you have is worse than what she's considering normal.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

It may take some time for you to open up to your therapist. It is always best to articulate to your therapist what is bothering you the most, that way she/he can help you better. It takes time, but I'm sure you will be able to over time. The more information your therapist has about the better they can treat you.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

therapists aren't expecting "normal" people in therapy, they're expecting people with issues they need to work through. honestly, i'm sure people have revealed to her much worse and shocking things. I have trouble opening up to therapists too, but just try to keep in mind that it's not a big deal, and she's not going to be shocked and appalled if you tell her. power through, i know how tough it is to get words to come out your mouth sometimes, even if you know logically in your brain that it's not that big a deal.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

hey, no biggie. i used to freak out going t the supermarket. tell her and get it all "out there" so its no longer controlling you from within. ; )


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I always recommend writing this stuff down and handing it to her at the beginning of the appointment. Gives you times to collect your thoughts and chose exactly what you want to communicate.

Don't worry about you not having said this stuff the first time. I imagine that happens a lot and that they are pretty used to it.


----------

